# 19x8.5 wheels w/ +37mm offset fit a 2.7T??



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Anyone know if these wheels will fit:
http://www.tirerack.com/servle...ecial=


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 19x8.5 wheels w/ +37mm offset fit a 2.7T?? (Uberhare)*

Tirerack search URLs time out pretty quickly. That's a dead link. You're better off copying and pasting info & posting the URL to a pic.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Wheels are ASA ST3:


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

Did you use the Tirerack fitting guide? Pretty reliable.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

I used their search tool. 19" rims for $149 each sounds like a good deal. I could get a 19" tire/wheel package shipped to my house for $1200.


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

That is a good deal. How are the roads in Spokane? Many potholes?


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

The roads suck. We get a pretty vicious freeze/thaw cycle, so the roads can be harsh.
I'm debating whether to buy this set or maybe look at 18" instead for a little more comfortable ride.


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

Go with the 18"s. You'll get a better ride, lower wheel weight (= better performance), and less liklihood of a bent rim. The only thing you'll give up is a little bit of bling. I'm not a fan of 19"s -- too many tradeoffs for little gain other than achieving a particular look.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Good info. I'll probably go with the 18" rims.


----------

